# I Am Seeing Results!



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

I am currently on a pretty strict cutting diet, and using *Anabolic-Matrix Rx* and I am gaining muscle, losing fat, and maintaining my weight just as when I am using a PH/PS (but I am not any PH/PS's currently), have been off for almost 2 months.

No, this is not just a bullshit plug for my product. 

don't ask for any details on weight, bf% cause I am not measuring it, I do weigh myself every day and use the mirror as my guide. I do have calipers but have always found it hard to get accurate/consistent results.


----------



## thsstesxs (Aug 1, 2004)

well shit...........send me a 100 bottles then


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

well, I would definitely be willing to sell them to you for a good price! 

see my sig for the current special of 4 bottles for $99.00


----------



## thsstesxs (Aug 1, 2004)

can this be used during a ph cycle? or would you not advise it?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

it could be used during a cycle to help keep your natural T production running, can also be used separate, or as PCT.

I personally recommend using it alone, but any of the above are fine. I would be very curious to hear some results of people using it during a PH cycle, as well as for PCT.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't doubt your honesty in the matter, Prince. But I am one of many here who are wating for opinions from people who don't profit from the sales of your product. I think once the product proves itself (assuming it will), and enough people get measurable results and share them, sales will rapidly increase. I would be interested in seeing some pics of you after a few months on Anabolic Matirx-RX. That is a great name for a product, btw.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

well, I can understand you skeptics. 

I sold quite a few bottles this weekend, so hopefully soon we will start getting some feedback.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Pirate,

  I planned on running 6 oxo and HP trib. for my PCT.  Would I be okay running this stuff with 6 oxo?  Or would this be a decent enough PCT by itself for my 7 week MD cycle?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Aug 1, 2004)

Is There Anything In Anabolic Matrix That Can Harm A 17 Year Old???????


----------



## cops25 (Aug 1, 2004)

I looking forward to seeing how it works as PCT. 

 I'll probably wind up with some either way, but I'm still curious how it does.
 How long is the special runinng for?


----------



## thsstesxs (Aug 1, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, I can understand you skeptics.
> 
> I sold quite a few bottles this weekend, so hopefully soon we will start getting some feedback.


.............and the cash machine just keeps on rolling


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 1, 2004)

thsstesxs said:
			
		

> .............and the cash machine just keeps on rolling



There are way more supplements out there then I can name absolutely worthless that are more expensive.


----------



## thsstesxs (Aug 1, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> There are way more supplements out there then I can name absolutely worthless that are more expensive.


Not really the point............but I agree with you


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey Pirate,
> 
> I planned on running 6 oxo and HP trib. for my PCT.  Would I be okay running this stuff with 6 oxo?  Or would this be a decent enough PCT by itself for my 7 week MD cycle?


You should be fine running both. Start the 6-oxo at 6 caps a day for the first week and taper down. Take whatever you want of the Trib. Prince said there is no problem adding it to a PCT, and I can't imagine why there would be. It should stimulate natural test production. Seems to me that it would be a good combo--attacking the problem from two different angles. Just don't short yourself on the 6-oxo. Like you, I didn't realize how important  PCT was until coming to this forum. I lost some good 1-AD gains trying to get by on 3 caps of 6-oxo for 2.5 weeks or something stupid like that. Not this time. I am on 60 mg. of Nolva/day right now. I stopped the M1t, 4-AD, and creatine cycle at once. Pissed out over 3 pounds the first day.


----------



## redspy (Aug 1, 2004)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Is There Anything In Anabolic Matrix That Can Harm A 17 Year Old???????



I seriously doubt it.  Although I don't understand why a 17 yo would be using this stuff.  At that age free test levels are the highest they'll ever be.  If it's for PCT there's no way you should be even consider PHs at this age.

I'd also encourage people to very carefully review the scientific studies of the active ingredients.


----------



## thsstesxs (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd also encourage people to very carefully review the scientific studies of the active ingredients.


----------please elaborate----------


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Is There Anything In Anabolic Matrix That Can Harm A 17 Year Old???????



no, but the only way it would benefit a teen is if your T levels are low, which that could be the case, but not typical with most 17 year olds. I have put on the bottle warning section "not to be used by anyone under 21 years of age". obviously to cover my arse, but also because teens should not mess with their hormones, whether it be my product, prohormones or steroids.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 1, 2004)

thsstesxs said:
			
		

> Not really the point............but I agree with you



Ahh sorry, I didn't read what you where quoting


----------



## redspy (Aug 2, 2004)

*erectile dysfunction*



			
				thsstesxs said:
			
		

> I'd also encourage people to very carefully review the scientific studies of the active ingredients.
> 
> 
> ----------please elaborate----------



It's the same advice I'd give to people on any supplement intended for important functions, e.g. PCT.

As an example, I've never seen a single clinical study that proves Tribulus increases luteinizing hormone and in turn raises free test levels in humans to levels that are required for enhanced muscle growth.  I've seen studies relating to sexual function in rats etc.  

I've seen studies where slightly increased serum free testosterone concentrations have resulted from taking a combination of androstenedione, dehydroepiandrosterone, saw palmetto, indole-3-carbinol, chrysin, and  Tribulus terrestris.  However, when these supplements are taken all together it's hard to tell what had an impact and what didn't.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 2, 2004)

At 41 I don't take PHs because of the risk of prostate swelling. I'm already seeing indications of it happening naturally. I could be wrong but I thought that this happens from DyHydroTestosterone. 

I see this line in the advertisement:



> Prevents Testosterone from being Converted to Estrogen & DHT


So is it safe to assume this product doesn't have the possible prostate swelling side effect?


...[edit] nevermind, I just read the warnings.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2004)

I have yet to see any studies on M1T, should I conclude that it does not work?


----------



## trHawT (Aug 2, 2004)

I can't wait until my 2 bottles come.  I'll be doing a four-week cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> I can't wait until my 2 bottles come.  I'll be doing a four-week cycle.



shipped US Priority Mail today.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Aug 2, 2004)

alright i will probly stay away from that stuff.my cousin read about it - and wants like 8 bottles, thats probly too much when he doesnt even know that it will work tht good(no offense to your product).


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2004)

no offense taken, none of us really know what supplements will work for us, it can be a very individual thing, however it's worth trying and with my current special of 4 bottles for $99.00, what the hell.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Aug 2, 2004)

true. maybe he will buy 4 now then wait to see results. how longs the special running for?? also i have one week left with my stack of methoxy pro - animal m stak, sterol complex. i will cut for 4 weeks. any ideas on supps for my next bulk. my cut i will be using tight by san and animal cuts.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2004)

there is no end date as of now.

ideas for your next bulk....hmmm...Anabolic-Matrix Rx!


----------



## topolo (Aug 2, 2004)

I ordered it.............Prince I may have to start claiming you as a dependant


----------



## trHawT (Aug 2, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> shipped US Priority Mail today.


Cool, cool!  Thanks!!!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Aug 2, 2004)

you said it wont really help cause i am 17. and i know my test levels are high. i am horny 24-7 every day. what teen isnt.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2004)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> you said it wont really help cause i am 17. and i know my test levels are high. i am horny 24-7 every day. what teen isnt.



oh yes, sorry I forget....


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Aug 2, 2004)

thats all good. its just i am mking good gains, but i used to make those without using supps. i want an extreme boost without the risk of losing my nuts, my hair, or gaining tits.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2004)

well, for the record Tribulus, or my product, will not cause testicle shrinkage, although it could ultimately interfere with HPTA that is why I say cycle it.


----------



## Vise (Aug 2, 2004)

although i am 18, i may consider taking it.  as an ex-football player with a nearly non-existent pain threshold, i train like an animal.  i know no other way.  
  shit, as a senior i was about to be on the starting line-up with a herniated disk and a crack in my spine (i did not realize i had this at the time, i went to the doctor eventualli).  i sometimes couldn't use my right arm b/c my biceps tendon was swelling to the limits of my shoulder capsule. 
   but enough "war stories" and onto the point: this is where i worry, is my habitual bodily abuse draining my test levels?   i am always borderline overtraining.  should i just get a test level done at the doctor's office?


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 3, 2004)

Dude, you are 18, you ARENT ALLOWED war stories.  I've had bouts of diarahea longer than you have been alive.  Habitual body abuse????  LMAO.  Someone needs to take the train to Humbletown, or maybe the bus to Yeahrightville.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 3, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Dude, you are 18, you ARENT ALLOWED war stories.  I've had bouts of diarahea longer than you have been alive.  Habitual body abuse????  LMAO.  Someone needs to take the train to Humbletown, or maybe the bus to Yeahrightville.


----------



## thejames (Aug 3, 2004)

Why exactly does ANABOLIC-MATRIX Rx need to be cycled if it is herbal? Also it can cause acne and increased facial and body hair, but not gyno and testicular atrophy? Would an increase in body and facial hair be permanent if it did occur, and how likely is it to happen? I bought ZMA because I was looking for a natural way to boost testerone levels. I feel as though ZMA does not do anything in this reguard, however, I still think it is a good product because it helps you get a better nights sleep. Well I am just looking for an answer to these questions because I am willing to try this product to see if it can do what it is stated to do.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> Why exactly does ANABOLIC-MATRIX Rx need to be cycled if it is herbal? Also it can cause acne and increased facial and body hair, but not gyno and testicular atrophy? Would an increase in body and facial hair be permanent if it did occur, and how likely is it to happen? I bought ZMA because I was looking for a natural way to boost testerone levels. I feel as though ZMA does not do anything in this reguard, however, I still think it is a good product because it helps you get a better nights sleep. Well I am just looking for an answer to these questions because I am willing to try this product to see if it can do what it is stated to do.


 Cocaine is herbal too.  That means i can just keep snorting it forever, right?  herbal = safe!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> Why exactly does ANABOLIC-MATRIX Rx need to be cycled if it is herbal? Also it can cause acne and increased facial and body hair, but not gyno and testicular atrophy? Would an increase in body and facial hair be permanent if it did occur, and how likely is it to happen? I bought ZMA because I was looking for a natural way to boost testerone levels. I feel as though ZMA does not do anything in this reguard, however, I still think it is a good product because it helps you get a better nights sleep. Well I am just looking for an answer to these questions because I am willing to try this product to see if it can do what it is stated to do.



Do you realize that many herbal extracts are just a potent as some Rx drugs?

Anabolic-Matrix Rx can ultmately interfere with HPTA because it stimulates the pituitary gland to produce more LH, LH signals the testes to produce more testosterone. And this is why it does not cause testicular shrinkage, as far as gyno if you take enough it could cause gyno because estrogen levels will raise as T levels raise. However the Chrysin and DIM in Anabolic-Matrix do help control estrogen levels, so gyno is not likely to occur. Also, this product is only going to get your T levels to a high normal, in the 800-1000ng range, whereas a steroid will put T levels way beyond that.

It does not surprise me that ZMA did nothing for you, unless you're deficient in zinc and magnesium it won't, but ZMA does help promote deeper sleep. I found it funny that Instone put ZMA in their Forza-T product, I guess they thought it looked good to put it on the label.


----------



## thejames (Aug 3, 2004)

Monolith, was that comment supposed to impress me? It was not like I was doubting that it needed to be cycled. Or did not understand that just because something is herbal does not mean that it is safe or potent. The question was asked obviously in a logical series of questions trying to identify the risks associated with it. Understanding why exactly it needs to be cycled helps me understand the product better. 

Prince, thanks for taking the time to answer the questions. It only reinforces what I have seen in previous posts where you take the time to answer questions without being an idiot or a smartass. I am going to give this product a try, I just need to get some extra cash first.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2004)

no problem, if you have any other questions about it feel free to ask here or a PM.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll have it for 24.99 soon


----------



## JCH (Aug 3, 2004)

Im am getting ready to start a 4 week cycle of S1+...and do PCT with liquid nolva.  Can your product be taken at the same time I am taking S1?  will it have a reverse reaction and not allow the S1 to give me the gains im expecting...or should I wait and take it with my PCT of nolva?  Im so scared of all the sides that I have read about and just want to do whatever it takes to not get any but still get the gains....


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2004)

You could do either, my product can definitely help to keep your testes producing rather than shutting down when on the cycle, and/or you could use it for PCT, a great combo would be Anabolic-Matrix along with 6-OXO for PCT.


----------



## JCH (Aug 4, 2004)

So taking your product while at the same time doing a cycle of S1+ will not hender me gaining anything from the TEST? but will help keeping my own testes from shutting down completely?   I want the gains but dont want the sides.  How many pills a day of your stuff to stack with S1?  

I already have a bottle of 6-oxo and a bottle of nolva so I will use that for PCT....


----------



## redspy (Aug 4, 2004)

JCH said:
			
		

> ... I want the gains but dont want the sides.



Famous last words


----------



## topolo (Aug 4, 2004)

1Fast400 said:
			
		

> I'll have it for 24.99 soon




Well now we know what kind of mark up Rob has .

CHING CHING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2004)

JCH said:
			
		

> So taking your product while at the same time doing a cycle of S1+ will not hender me gaining anything from the TEST? but will help keeping my own testes from shutting down completely?   I want the gains but dont want the sides.  How many pills a day of your stuff to stack with S1?



that is what I am *proposing*, yes. 

As your testosterone and estrogen levels rise from using the S1+ in a *simple explanation* the pituitary gland will stop it's production of LH (luteinizing hormone), LH is the hormone that signals the testes to produce more testosterone, once the LH stops the testes begin to shut down.

If you use Anabolic-Matrix Rx it will continue to help stimulate the pituitary gland so LH continues to be produced, thus the testes keep producing testosterone. Also, the Chrysin and DIM will help to control estrogen levels as well as prevent excess testosterone being converted to estrogen and DHT.

Now please know that there have been no real studies of Tribulus in this particular scenario (nor have I tested it), I am drawing conclusions based on theory here. I would recommend you use 6 caps of Anabolic-Matrix per day starting half way thru the cycle, not from the very beginning of the cycle, 3 caps AM and 3 caps PM, and continue it at least one week after the cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Well now we know what kind of mark up Rob has .
> 
> CHING CHING!!!!!!!!!!!!



yeah, so now I am only $5,200 in debt from making this product, rather than $5,500. 
my point being I am a long way from turning a profit, maybe in another year, until than it's nothing but debt. of course I see it as an investment that will ultimately pay off.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 4, 2004)

Prince, If you tell me that in your opinion, Anabolic Matix-RX will increase my natural testosterone production better than any other natural/herbal supplement on the market, I'll buy at least one bottle today. Is this your opinion?


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 4, 2004)

I have been advertising for ya.... hoping to go in with a group of buddies so I can order 8 or 12 bottles.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Prince, If you tell me that in your opinion, Anabolic Matix-RX will increase my natural testosterone production better than any other natural/herbal supplement on the market, I'll buy at least one bottle today. Is this your opinion?



I am 100% confident in the product, formula, and the quality of ingrediants used, but to say better than all others on the market would not be an honest claim simply because I have not tested every other product on the market.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I have been advertising for ya.... hoping to go in with a group of buddies so I can order 8 or 12 bottles.



thank you.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Aug 4, 2004)

Esrlier U Said Normal Tests Are 800 -1000 / My Doc Said Mine Were 1250 - That Was Befoe I Used Supps T Oworkout. Was Up With That. Is This Cause I Young.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 4, 2004)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Esrlier U Said Normal Tests Are 800 -1000 / My Doc Said Mine Were 1250 - That Was Befoe I Used Supps T Oworkout. Was Up With That. Is This Cause I Young.




Yes.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Aug 4, 2004)

Alright Thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 4, 2004)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Esrlier U Said Normal Tests Are 800 -1000 / My Doc Said Mine Were 1250 - That Was Befoe I Used Supps T Oworkout. Was Up With That. Is This Cause I Young.


Is this whole statement a typo?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2004)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Esrlier U Said Normal Tests Are 800 -1000 / My Doc Said Mine Were 1250 - That Was Befoe I Used Supps T Oworkout. Was Up With That. Is This Cause I Young.



how young are you?

why would your doc have tested your T levels? 

seems very out of the ordinary.

but, yes teens have very high T levels and they decline with age, normal is around 500ng for an adult male, high normal would be 800-1000ng, and that is what I am claiming you will get out of my product, high normal T levels.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 4, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Prince, If you tell me that in your opinion, Anabolic Matix-RX will increase my natural testosterone production better than any other natural/herbal supplement on the market, I'll buy at least one bottle today. Is this your opinion?


 It looks like you have a good deal of close competition on Bulknutrition.com for Tribulus based products. I bought one bottle of yours because...well, you're such a nice guy. I'll let you know how it goes next after 20 days of use.


----------



## topolo (Aug 4, 2004)

First I would like to publicly compliment Rob on his shipping time.........I got my order in only a couple of days.
Next I would like to ask Rob if it is ok to take all 3 pills at once or do they need to be spread out throughout the day?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 4, 2004)

I am not Prince, but this is what the ad says:

Recommended Use:
Males should take 3 capsules once daily preferably before bedtime. Females should only use 1-2 capsules per day. Cycle this product following a schedule of 4 weeks on, and 2 weeks off. 

If you're using this product for PCT (Post Cycle Therapy) it's recommended that you take 6 capsules per day, 3 capsules in the AM and 3 capsules in the PM.


----------



## topolo (Aug 4, 2004)

Thank you Pirate


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> It looks like you have a good deal of close competition on Bulknutrition.com for Tribulus based products. I bought one bottle of yours because...well, you're such a nice guy. I'll let you know how it goes next after 20 days of use.



First of all my product is more than _just_ Tribulus.

Secondly, do you really think all of those others contain over 700mg's of high quality Tribulus extract with a guaranteed 20% Protodioscin? I highly doubt it!

Thanks for choosing mine.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> First I would like to publicly compliment Rob on his shipping time.........I got my order in only a couple of days.



thanks!


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 4, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> First of all my product is more than _just_ Tribulus.
> 
> Secondly, do you really think all of those others contain over 700mg's of high quality Tribulus extract with a guaranteed 20% Protodioscin? I highly doubt it!
> 
> Thanks for choosing mine.


 Vitrix by Nutrex Research claims:

"Vitrix offers the strongest and most effective form of Tribulus Terrestris on the market today, a whopping 1000 mg of liquid German Tribulus Terrestris! This yields 80% of active saponins and 20% protodioscin, unmatched by any other product in terms of purity and potency."

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=631

I'm just pointing out that they make similar claims, and could therefor be considered competition.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 4, 2004)

I bought a bottle today.....  It looks weird ^^^^^


----------



## JCH (Aug 4, 2004)

how many caps in a bottle?  Just trying to figure out how long a bottle will last me as a stack with S1.

Oh yeah, Im 39 years old....so using the S1 and your product should yeild me awsome gains!!!  I hope!...

I hope to be one of the very few to gain about 15lbs. of LBM......and minimal fat.  Im at 12.5%  now.. and stand 5'8 wieghing in at about 160lbs.  

Ive been on a program of eating correctly with about 2400cals. and in the last 5 weeks dropped from 17.5% B/F to my current 12.5% B/F and stayed the same wieght!.....I think Im a good candidate for some type of mild PH and your prduct.  ITs awsome the way that I look and feel about my body.  Now I just want to put on the MASS!  

you think?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 4, 2004)

JCH said:
			
		

> how many caps in a bottle?  Just trying to figure out how long a bottle will last me as a stack with S1.
> 
> Oh yeah, Im 39 years old....so using the S1 and your product should yeild me awsome gains!!!  I hope!...
> 
> ...


 If you want to put on mass with S1 you should raise your calories significantly. I am exactly your size, and just did a M1T/4-AD cycle. I ate 3000 calories of protein and carbs alone. After fat, my daily intake was over 3600 calories a day. It worked well, and I hardly gained an once of fat. If you keep you calories at 2400 you will lose some bf but not gain much mass on your cycle--certainly not 15 lbs of LBM! You have to eat a lot during your PCT, too, if you want to keep what gains you make. You can deal with losing any extra fat later. IMO


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 4, 2004)

JCH said:
			
		

> how many caps in a bottle?


 60 caps/bottle


----------



## JCH (Aug 4, 2004)

WOW!  3600 cals?  IF I go from 2400 to 3600 Im sure to put on fat...wont I?  When Ive read about PCT and eating to keep gains.  What?  is it like I'll just diflate? and go back to my normal size?  So after PCT and eating...will my gains be there for good? or am I going to have to continue to eat eat and eat!...

Dont mean to jump off topic from the thread...maybe I should start another?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Dude... how do you expect your body to keep the new muscle if you dont feed it?


----------



## trHawT (Aug 5, 2004)

My two bottles of Anabolic Matrix-Rx came in like two days.  
Very fast shipping!  I appreciate it!  I'll let you guys know how it was after the cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> My two bottles of Anabolic Matrix-Rx came in like two days.
> Very fast shipping!  I appreciate it!  I'll let you guys know how it was after the cycle.



great!

how many caps per day do you plan to use?


----------



## trHawT (Aug 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> great!
> 
> how many caps per day do you plan to use?



I'll use three before going to bed.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 5, 2004)

JCH said:
			
		

> WOW!  3600 cals?  IF I go from 2400 to 3600 Im sure to put on fat...wont I?  When Ive read about PCT and eating to keep gains.  What?  is it like I'll just diflate? and go back to my normal size?  So after PCT and eating...will my gains be there for good? or am I going to have to continue to eat eat and eat!...
> 
> Dont mean to jump off topic from the thread...maybe I should start another?


 Yes, you were on 2400 calories a day and shedding fat as I recall. Your maintenance caloric intake with your exercise routine is around 3000 calories a day. On PS/PH you should eat at least 500 calories above maintenance. Your body needs to have all it's energy provided by carbs and some good fat for it to use the protein to build that 15 lbs of lbm you are wanting. Where do you think that weight comes from? It comes from the food. In order to gain the most from your cycle, you have to eat a diet similar to the one I am on. I am 26 yrs old and exactly the same size as you. Trust me, if you want the bulk, eat tons of carbs and protein, and some good fats during your cycle and throughout your PCT. While on cycle, workout real hard. You can lighten up your workout on your PCT. But if you cut calories coming off cycle, yes you will deflate. And it will be all for nothing. What is easier: 1) gaining 10 lbs of muscle 2) losing 2 lbs of fat? #2 is easy. I'll take a couple extra pounds of fat for 10 lbs (more realistic than your 15 lbs) of muscle. After PCT, you can eliminate those extra 2 pound of fat in a week or two just by cutting calories to 2800 or so and doing some cardio. Don't work so hard during your cycle for nothing. Muscle is made out of the food you eat. So it is absolutely necessary to eat like this for muscle gain on PS/PH. I speak from experience, bro. This is the way it is done.


----------



## JCH (Aug 5, 2004)

advice taken!   Ok, so i'll revise my cal intake for the next week or two and try and get used to having to eat all that food.  I'll go up about 400 a week till I get to the 3000,3200 mark....and then go on the PH cycle and see what happens.  Damn!!! wanting to get bigger is breaking my wallet!...but I guess it either me or the car!   hmm,,,I'll go for me this time......


thanks for the advice Pirate!


oh almost forgot, Im on a 30/40/30 diet.  protien, carbs and fat......is that ok or should I bump the carbs up?


when I read, "Maintenance" is that workout days or non-workout days? of course workout days are higher in cals.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Ask your questions in the appropriate forum as to not clog the thread 

I will toss some suggestions.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 5, 2004)

JCH said:
			
		

> advice taken!   Ok, so i'll revise my cal intake for the next week or two and try and get used to having to eat all that food.  I'll go up about 400 a week till I get to the 3000,3200 mark....and then go on the PH cycle and see what happens.  Damn!!! wanting to get bigger is breaking my wallet!...but I guess it either me or the car!   hmm,,,I'll go for me this time......
> 
> 
> thanks for the advice Pirate!
> ...


 My advise it to up the carbs and lower the fat--sticking primarily to healthy fats. As long as you eat enough cals, 30% Protein will work. If you don't eat enough, the protein will get used for energy, not adding muscle. If you have a hard time eating that much, drink lots of fruit juice. It goes down easy and the calories add up quick. It isn't as hard as you think. Honey calories add up quick, too. I began eating about 1400 calories a day more during the first day of my cycle and kept it up. You will adapt. Premier is right, though. You shoud visit the Diet zone for further advice about bulking.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 5, 2004)

Nutrex Vitrex deffinately has some sort of stimulant in it.... ?!?!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2004)

*Make money with our affiliate program!*


----------



## acecombact1 (Aug 7, 2004)

nicw keep us updated


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 17, 2004)

More Feedback, Please!


----------



## gmontem (Aug 17, 2004)

I took the plunge and ordered Anabolic-Matrix Rx and Lipo-6 from Bulk Nutrition yesterday.  Thought I'd experiment with these and see how they do with my body and diet.  

The Anabolic-Matrix Rx recommends to use 3 caps daily preferrably before bedtime.  Would it be fine if I just take them on workout nights?  Are there any problems taking this on the day I take Lipo-6 or my PWO shake (whey protein + glutamine + creatine + dextrose)?  I work out around 8-9p if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2004)

gmontem said:
			
		

> The Anabolic-Matrix Rx recommends to use 3 caps daily preferrably before bedtime.  Would it be fine if I just take them on workout nights?



yes, it needs to be taken every night, the goal is to increase testosterone levels and this is just as important on rest days as it is training days.


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 17, 2004)

Would this be a useful supplement for cutting as well?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> Would this be a useful supplement for cutting as well?



yes, raising t levels and reducing estrogen alone can cause a male or female to get leaner.


----------

